# French Speakers



## Skydrae (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm wondering if there are any French speakers who are currently residing in Portugal, or planning to move to Portugal?

If so, I can assist with job searches if you do not have one, or are unhappy with your current one - let me know!


----------

